# Adjust MOBOOT from Android?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it possible? I know you can do it on WebOS, But well thats broken. and Im happy with that. I just want to adjust the default boot and time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Is it possible? I know you can do it on WebOS, But well thats broken. and Im happy with that. I just want to adjust the default boot and time.


You need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox. Browse to the boot folder and look for two files. To change the default OS, look for moboot.default and change ot to WebOS or CyanogenMod. To change the timeout, look for moboot.timeout and change the time.


----------



## vibes4me (Jul 11, 2012)

Is there a navigation path to find those file? Can't I do it from my Windows7 box while it's in USB mode and edit those files? JUst Asking.... Is ROM Toolbox free?


----------



## nguyen2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

Use free X-plore File Manager to access root, edit or delete....


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vibes4me said:


> Is there a navigation path to find those file? Can't I do it from my Windows7 box while it's in USB mode and edit those files? JUst Asking.... Is ROM Toolbox free?


Rom Toolbox Lite if free. No, you cannot edit from Windows 7.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, Just an update, Adjusted the default MOBOOT settings today. No more crashes on boot. Woot


----------

